# Free Book Finds: November 2009



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here. For the October 2009 free book thread, see here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14213.0.html

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar and bump it occasionally (no more than once a week, please) to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, *off-topic posts will be "pruned"*! Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators
*
*buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!*


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

*
NOTE from Betsy: As the subsequent posts discuss, only UNBREAKABLE is still free as of November 1st. *

[/url

*I've edited this post to include the only title that is still free (as of tday 11/1/09).

All of the free books posted here WERE free when I posted them yesterday. I apologize to everyone that was not able to get those books for free (even though it wasnt my fault they arent free anymore).*

*Not your fault, 12!  --Betsy*


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't know if it's new or not...


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Another, sorry if these aren't new...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Note there IS a link to the previous month's freebies in the first post; people just checking in should definitely look at least at last month's post too. But there's not real problem repeating. We start a new thread each month to keep the list manageable in size, and to keep it fresh because the Freebies DO come and go. Please double check when posting (good idea anyway to make sure the link works) to make sure the book is still free as somethings they are free for a very short time!

And of course, make sure before you click that it's still free! 

Betsy


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Just a warning, posted from Amazon's review -- 'Erotica is fantasy, but it rarely gets as fantastic as this. After nine novels featuring Anita Blake, Vampire Hunter (Obsidian Butterfly, etc.), Hamilton launches a sizzling new series that blends supernatural fantasy with detective adventure and hot sex.'


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

RangerXenos said:


> Just a warning, posted from Amazon's review -- 'Erotica is fantasy, but it rarely gets as fantastic as this. After nine novels featuring Anita Blake, Vampire Hunter (Obsidian Butterfly, etc.), Hamilton launches a sizzling new series that blends supernatural fantasy with detective adventure and hot sex.'


I don't think the X rating of the Laurell Hamilton books can be overstated. Fair warning to folks. I gave up on them a while back. I've read these, they are pretty strong. 

Betsy


----------



## luv4kitties (Aug 18, 2009)

The Hunters is another Amazon freebie (Thanks to some great help by intinst, my post now has a spiffy link!). The description says it's a novella.


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

Regarding the long list of books that someone posted in the Oct free book thread, I checked the books and they are not free ??


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

fishcube, the prices change from day to day. Always check the price before buying. It may be free one day and not the next.

I don't remember seeing this freebie. It is the first in a series of 12, I looked on wikipedia.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't think the X rating of the Laurell Hamilton books can be overstated. Fair warning to folks. I gave up on them a while back. I've read these, they are pretty strong.
> 
> Betsy


I agree Betsy. Triple X rating. I never tried any of her new series, (I stopped reading the Anita Blake series some time ago) but when I worked in the library, patrons used to tell me her other series were actually more erotica/porn than Anita Blake! Seriously. Most of her stuff should not be left around where children might start paging through.


----------



## David Tolley (Dec 18, 2008)

The Hunted, say " not available in US" Argh!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, there's a thread about the periodic "not available in the US" in the Book Corner. . . .the suggestion is to try refreshing the page. . . .please check the discussion there and reserve discussion here to posting of free books. Thanks!

Here's the Book Corner Thread: Showing Not available in US -- must refresh page










Ann
Book Corner/Bazaar moderator

_--- made url clickable_


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

free


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

free


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

Free November 2nd through the 9th
***Spicy...Be sure to read the warnings before purchase.***


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Candy, I think you may have used "Copy Link Location" instead of "Copy Image location" when I looked at your Linkmaker link before you edited your post. (I've done that too). 

Here's the link:











Betsy


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Aha! I'm sure that's it, Betsy... one should not post books medicated (and yes, please prune this, I know the drill, just wanted to say thanks - I consider myself fairly internet savvy but "duh")


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No problem, Candy, the important thing is to post the books! (I mean, I've accidentally deleted the whole Free Book thread when pruning; I think Verena had to restore it for me. )

Since I'm posting, I'll say thanks to everyone for all these great freebies, I added to my library tonight!

Back later to prune!









Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I just noticed this free offering -- don't know if it's new or been there for awhile:


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

I downloaded a lot of books today.  Searched on "Christmas" and sorted by price.  A lot of old works by notable authors are available for free now.  Helps me get in the gift-shopping mood.  Just thought I'd pass the idea along in case anyone else needs some holiday spirit.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I just noticed this free offering -- don't know if it's new or been there for awhile:


This book also contains the "The Demon Spirit", the next book in the series.


----------



## Kino (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is another new book, from the Suvudu Free Library:

Trading in Danger by Elizabeth Moon

Kylara Vatta is the only daughter in a family full of sons, and her father's only child to buck tradition by choosing a military career instead of joining the family business. For Ky, it's no contest: Even running the prestigious Vatta Transport Ltd. shipping concern can't hold a candle to shipping out as an officer aboard an interstellar cruiser. It's adventure, not commerce, that stirs her soul. And despite her family's misgivings, there can be no doubt that a Vatta in the service will prove a valuable asset. But with a single error in judgment, it all comes crumbling down.

Expelled from the Academy in disgrace-and returning home to her humiliated family, a storm of high-profile media coverage, and the gaping void of her own future-Ky is ready to face the inevitable onslaught of anger, disappointment, even pity. But soon after opportunity's door slams shut, Ky finds herself with a ticket to ride- and a shot at redemption-as captain of a Vatta Transport ship.

It's a simple assignment: escorting one of the Vatta fleet's oldest ships on its final voyage . . . to the scrapyard. But keeping it simple has never been Ky's style. And even though her father has provided a crew of seasoned veterans to baby-sit the fledgling captain on her maiden milk run, they can't stop Ky from turning the routine mission into a risky venture-in the name of turning a profit for Vatta Transport, of course.

By snapping up a lucrative delivery contract defaulted on by a rival company, and using part of the proceeds to upgrade her condemned vehicle, Ky aims to prove she's got more going for her than just her family's famous name. But business will soon have to take a backseat to bravery, when Ky's change of plans sails her and the crew straight into the middle of a colonial war. For all her commercial savvy, it's her military training and born-soldier's instincts that Ky will need to call on in the face of deadly combat, dangerous mercenaries, and violent mutiny...


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

RangerXenos said:


> Just a warning, posted from Amazon's review -- 'Erotica is fantasy, but it rarely gets as fantastic as this. After nine novels featuring Anita Blake, Vampire Hunter (Obsidian Butterfly, etc.), Hamilton launches a sizzling new series that blends supernatural fantasy with detective adventure and hot sex.'


I just read the book (courtesy of the free download). After a bit of a slow start, I tore through the rest of the book and have already purchased the second. To me, it seemed like there's a lot less sex in it than in quite a few of the other PNRs that I've read. I can only think of about 5 or 6 sex scenes in the whole 500 or so page book, but (and this is a big but) each one of those scenes involves the lead character having sex with a different partner.

If you don't like books where the heroine has multiple sex partners, you probably won't like this book, but if that doesn't bother you, I'd recommend it, especially since it is free.


----------



## d.rose (Nov 4, 2009)

I've tried searching in Amazon using this link ..

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=%240.00&x=15&y=24

most of the books are free.. I ever bookmarked it 

Happy reading!!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

A couple from the bargain amazon books, links to free versions:

The Midnight Queen by May Agnes Fleming 
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53376
http://www.gutenberg.org/etext/2950

The Golf Course Mystery by Chester K. Steele 
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20422
http://www.gutenberg.org/etext/1495


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

Has anyone done this? (didn't see it posted and there's no image in link maker)
http://www.amazon.com/Sudoku-Interactive-Puzzles-Kindle-Games/dp/B002UPVVXI/ref=pd_ts_kinc_18?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text
Oops! $0.01!


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

"Makers", the latest by Cory Doctorow, is available for free on his site. He does ask that you buy the book or donate a copy to a worthy cause if you like it, but it is a free download. He is also providing this book free via serialization on the TOR site.

About the book:


> Perry and Lester invent things-seashell robots that make toast, Boogie Woogie Elmo dolls that drive cars. They also invent entirely new economic systems, like the "New Work," a New Deal for the technological era. Barefoot bankers cross the nation, microinvesting in high-tech communal mini-startups like Perry and Lester's. Together, they transform the country, and Andrea Fleeks, a journo-turned-blogger, is there to document it.
> 
> Then it slides into collapse. The New Work bust puts the dot.combomb to shame. Perry and Lester build a network of interactive rides in abandoned Wal-Marts across the land. As their rides, which commemorate the New Work's glory days, gain in popularity, a rogue Disney executive grows jealous, and convinces the police that Perry and Lester's 3D printers are being used to run off AK-47s.
> 
> ...




"Makers" by Cory Doctorow

Scroll down to find the download link for the Kindle version. (edit: The .mobi version is a much better copy than the .azw version. It is more compact and has an active TOC along with better formatting. But both will work on your Kindle.)

All of his books are available in this fashion here.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

Six new free books in the Kindle store today, all with a somewhat religious theme.


----------



## luv4kitties (Aug 18, 2009)

I was browsing on Amazon tonight and came across this freebie. I thought I'd post it for those who enjoy Romances. 











Oh...just as fair notice for those who might want to know, there is a warning about explicit sex and graphic language.


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

*FREE!!* This one looks good!

Here's a review

In this riveting thriller, the first of a planned trilogy, James (Story) introduces FBI agent Patrick Bowers. His professional specialty is environmental criminology, which attempts to track lawbreakers by analyzing the significance of the time and place at which the crime occurred. When corpses of young women start turning up near Asheville, N.C., Bowers is called in. The killer's MO is to tie a yellow ribbon in his victims' hair and leave a chess piece somewhere on the scene. Bowers begins to suspect that the governor of North Carolina, rumored to be the next Republican presidential contender, is somehow connected to the murders, and that a cult with links to Jonestown might also be involved. Making matters trickier, the special agent supervising Bowers turns out to be a longtime colleague with whom Bowers has some bad blood. Bowers, a recent widower with a surly teenage stepdaughter to raise, tries to keep his grief and parental confusion at bay so that he can focus on the case as the killer targets more innocent women. Christian faith makes a subtle appearance in the story and appears to be a theme that will be developed in future installments. A gripping plot and brisk pacing will win James some fans eager for his next offering.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

OOOHHHH... .That does look good!  Thanks. . . .

(Note, the more negative reviews cite graphic violence and gore. . . . . .)


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Heres another *FREE* book.

It looks like it as a short book about teenage (girls) anorexia/bulimia, depression and Spirituality?

Doesn't appeal to me but maybe it will to others here/out there. Might be a good book for daughters to read since it looks like it deals with issues like teenage girls' negative self body image.


----------



## rickschick (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok---I didn't see this book in this thread and found it when I checked out getting another book recommended here:








_--added image link. Betsy_

Timely book about the holidays:
Product Description
Nativity, Missouri, is in trouble.-

-When the small town is bypassed by the newly constructed highway, it loses its much-needed holiday traffic-threatening not only the town-s financial survival, but its very heart and soul.

-Outside consultant Jake Brisco threatens everything the community loves about Christmas with his budget-slashing solutions.- Nothing is sacred-not even the traditional town Christmas tree. Long-time resident Roni Elliot knows some sacrifices have to be made, but can-t let go of the customs and traditions that have marked her holidays since childhood.- The decorations and customary activities have always generated vitality and joy throughout the whole season in Nativity.-

-Though their priorities and methods clash, Roni and Jake want the same thing-prosperity for the town.- As the two get to know each other and become close, each begins to gain a new perspective on what the real wealth of Nativity-and the season-might be.-

-The Christmas Lamp takes an honest look into the issues and concerns we all face and sheds light on the real origins of Christmas spirit.

I didn't know how to post the cover or I would have.

Thanks!


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Lots of good freebies here at Nightshade books. Includes the novels "Butcher Bird" by Richard Kadrey and "Grey" by Jon Armstrong. Several novellas and short stories by authors such as Ted Chiang and Walter Jon Williams are available as well. All but one short story are available in DRM free mobipocket form and can be read natively on the Kindle. Use the link above to get to all of the freebies. 












> Spyder Lee is a happy man who lives in San Francisco and owns a tattoo shop. One night an angry demon tries to bite his head off before he's saved by a stranger. The demon infected Spyder with something awful - the truth. He can suddenly see the world as it really is: full of angels and demons and monsters and monster-hunters. A world full of black magic and mysteries. These are the Dominions, parallel worlds full of wonder, beauty and horror. The Black Clerks, infinitely old and infinitely powerful beings whose job it is to keep the Dominions in balance, seem to have new interests and a whole new agenda. Dropped into the middle of a conflict between the Black Clerks and other forces he doesn't fully understand, Spyder finds himself looking for a magic book with the blind swordswoman who saved him. Their journey will take them from deserts to lush palaces, to underground caverns, to the heart of Hell itself.














> High fashion, corporate malfeasance, celebrity culture, and an obsessed media collide with exuberant violence and volatile intensity in Grey, the explosive debut novel by newcomer Jon Armstrong.
> 
> For Michael Rivers, life is perfect. Michael has everything; tall, handsome, and famous, he is worshipped by billions of fans around the globe. He is wealthy beyond measure, the heir apparent to RiverGroup, one of the handful of high-tech corporations that controls the world. He is fashionable, setting trends with his wardrobe of immaculate designer suits, each a unique and celebrated work of art. And Michael is in love, perfect love, sharing a private language based entirely on quotes from the latest fashion magazine advertisements, with Nora, his beautiful, witty, and equally perfect fiancee, the only woman with whom he can see surgically-altered monochromatic eye to eye.
> 
> ...


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

New free one today!


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

***Warning, this title contains: Explicit sex, graphic language.***


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

KindleUndecided said:


> The Hunters is another Amazon freebie (Thanks to some great help by intinst, my post now has a spiffy link!). The description says it's a novella.


Yeah, the description calls it a novella, and the reviews call it a sample pretending to be a free book. FWIW


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

These Don Brown books currently all free.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The books dnagirl posted are a series. (Thanks dnagirl!) She has them in series order, confirmed by www.fantasticfiction.co.uk (great site for series order, see also our Book Lovers' Links sticky in the Book Corner board)

Navy Justice
1. Treason (2005)
2. Hostage (2005)
3. Defiance (2007) 
4. Black Sea Affair (200 (For some reason they list this separately but it has the same main character, as far as I can tell.

Betsy


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

I just found this one on the Kindle bestsellers list ( #19 on the list right now)...

Halley's Bible Handbook with the New International Version by Henry H. Halley











FREE


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I've come across a number of FREE oldies but Goodies relating to my field of discipline - Sinology. This is one of the best:

Eberhard's History of China (3rd edition, expanded).

http://www.amazon.com/history-China-rev-enl-ebook/dp/B000JQU5KK/

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

I was over at Smashwords.com and found these 5 freebies by Dave Conifer. I haven't read any of his works but they appear interesting.
First 3 are YA and last 2 are prolly general/adult?

Don't know how to make active links so C&P to browser:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/5989
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/5990
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/5994
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6019
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/5991

He's a KB author-member, I think...? Apologies if these have already been posted. 

ebc


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

12 said:


> Heres another *FREE* book.
> 
> It looks like it as a short book about teenage (girls) anorexia/bulimia, depression and Spirituality?
> 
> Doesn't appeal to me but maybe it will to others here/out there. Might be a good book for daughters to read since it looks like it deals with issues like teenage girls' negative self body image.


current cost is 9.35


----------



## bellapixie (Jan 17, 2009)

I can't get the link maker to work but

House Of Danger (Choose Your Own Adventure #6) 










With Extreme Pleasure 










A Catered Birthday Party 










Immortal: Book 3


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, I've moved the discussion of the Create Your Own Adventure series (except the Freebie notice) to the separate thread already discussing it. Thanks! 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15523.msg302422.html#msg302422

Betsy


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

MikeD said:


> "Makers", the latest by Cory Doctorow, is available for free on his site. He does ask that you buy the book or donate a copy to a worthy cause if you like it, but it is a free download. He is also providing this book free via serialization on the TOR site.
> 
> About the book:
> 
> ...


The mobi and azw versions of this book on the website are actually opening the file rather than giving a download screen.

Is anybody else experiencing this? A shame, because I was very keen to read this one.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

angel_b said:


> The mobi and azw versions of this book on the website are actually opening the file rather than giving a download screen.
> 
> Is anybody else experiencing this? A shame, because I was very keen to read this one.


That's probably because you've installed the Kindle for PC software which is now associated with those file types. It's not a problem though, just right-click on the file link and choose SAVE AS.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

For short story fans:










According to the reviewer, this contains:

1. Esther - from Old Testament
2. Ali Baba and the Forty Thieves
3. Rip Van Winkle - Washington Irving
4. The Gold-bug - Edgar Allan Poe
5. A Christmas Carol - Charles Dickens
6. The Great Stone Face - Nathaniel Hawthorne
7. Rab & His Friends - Dr. John Brown
8. The Outcasts of Poker Flat - Bret Harte
9. Markheim - Robert Louis Stevenson
10. The Necklace - Guy de Maupassant
11. The Man Who Would Be King - Rudyard Kipling
12. The Gift of the Magi - O. Henry


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Two new freebies, courtesy of an e-mail from Jungle-Search.com:



















*Dying Scream:* _No One Will Find You_

An aspiring artist. A high-school senior. A stripper. Three women who seemed to have nothing in common except their sudden disappearance. But one man knew them all. Wealthy, privileged Craig Thornton even claimed to love them. And for that, they paid the ultimate price.

_No One Will Save You_

When Adrianna Barrington receives an anniversary card from her husband Craig, she assumes it's some crackpot's idea of a joke. After all, Craig is dead. But then come phone calls, flowers, messages. . .all reminding her how much Craig misses her. While Adrianna begins to doubt her sanity, grisly remains are found on the Thornton estate. Detective Gage Hudson is convinced the bodies are linked to Craig. But the biggest shocks are yet to come.

_No One Will Hear You Scream_

A psychopath has taken up his chilling work again, each death a prelude to the moment when she is under his control at last. And the only way for Gage and Adrianna to stop him is to uncover the truth about a family's dark past--and a twisted love that someone will kill for, again and again. . .

*Hotter After Midnight:* In her sexy and suspenseful new novel, Cynthia Eden introduces readers to a seductive world where powerful night creatures ignite dark, dangerous hungers...Dr. Emily Drake's patients tend to be a little unusual. Instead of the typical therapist's caseload of midlife crises and mother fixations, Emily treats vampires with blood phobias and sex-demons looking for meaningful relationships. But her gift for recognizing and healing the Other-those creatures of the night that most humans don't even know exist-requires a few house rules. First: Never trust a shifter. Especially not one like Detective Colin Gyth, whose gold-flecked eyes and predatory air make Emily realize how much she's been longing to lose control...Colin can't believe the doctor he's been assigned to work with on the Night Butcher murder investigation is the one person who could expose his true identity as a wolf shifter. Smart, sexy, and stubborn as hell, Emily brings out the alpha male in Colin, unleashing a wild, heady desire that takes them both over the edge.But in the shadows, the Night Butcher waits...eager to spill Emily's blood and taste her terror. And he'll use any means to destroy her, including the one person she has grown to trust...


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Christian Romance, I think?

Product Description

Ethan Willis has made a career out of restoring old houses like the Carter Mansion so he's an expert with doors and windows. He knows his way around a toolbox, a construction site, and anything else having to do with rebuilding. If only he could do the same with his own life. Tragically widowed and left with a young son, he's done the best he could, but now that Chase has become a teenager that best somehow isn't quite good enough.

For his part, Chase doesn't know what he'd do without baseball, his best friend Elliott and the secret hideaway even his dad doesn't know about. What he does know is that the reporter lady who suddenly started chatting with his dad can't be a good thing.

In a small town where everyone knows everything, does an outsider-a young, cute, ambitious reporter-kind-of-outsider like Cameron Dane-even have a prayer of getting to know the handsome but moody builder? Does it matter that they both hold secrets from their pasts? And can Chase ever be freed from the hidden guilt of his mother's death? Only time, and a special kind of patience, will tell.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Here it is:


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

is the table of contents made into links? to find the start of short stories?


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

ak rain said:


> is the table of contents made into links? to find the start of short stories?


LOL I assumed they did, but your post made me go look. And no, they don't. Unfortunately.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I found this book via the LibraryThing group Travel and Exploration Literature (http://www.librarything.com/groups/travelandexploratio) [really, there's no "n" at the end of the URL].

*One for the Road*, which includes three sections as described below. The book can be downloaded free in PDF (with illustrations) or in PRC (readable on Kindle, although he reports the formatting is not as good). The author's website is http://bjornfree.com/ and states the following:

_This Web site is an on-line supplement to my travel book "One for the Road", published in January of 2008. It's a fun and informative read about independent travelling, taking you on three different journeys:

* Through Patagonia and Antarctica the cheap way
* Through Southern Africa along the backpacker trail, visiting South Africa, Swaziland, Botswana, Victoria Falls and Namibia
* On and off the Trans-Siberian Railway, Vladivostok to Moscow

If you don't already own the book, don't worry. You can get a digital copy through the menu on the left, right now, at no cost! There's also a way to get the book for those of you who insist that books should come on paper. That option unfortunately carries a price tag.

If you enjoy humorous tales of trips to foreign parts, I do believe you will find the book worth your while. Also, if you plan on doing a trip similar to any of these three, definitely read at least the chapter about "your" trip, as a preparation!

_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

_The Twelve Lies of Christmas_ by Kate Johnson


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

New Free Cookbook available from Amazon!

Not Your Mother's Slow Cooker Recipes for Entertaining, Julie Kaufmann (Kindle Edition)

Edited to add: I am looking through the download now and it looks great - linked Table of Contents with each section clickable as well as the individual recipes within the section.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

CS said:


> Two new freebies, courtesy of an e-mail from Jungle-Search.com:


Now $4.47 and $8.96, respectively.


----------



## d.rose (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't really know how to post the books here but this is the link











http://www.amazon.com/Best-Robert-E-Howard-ebook/dp/B000UWW844/ref=pd_rhf_shvl_3


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Fourteen free books from All Romance -- today only! Catch 'em while they are still available!

http://archive.constantcontact.com/fs046/1102567005418/archive/1102851589367.html


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the link to the free romance!  If you didn't catch these there is a link on their page for other free books if you are a romance fan!

Sam


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Fourteen free books from All Romance -- today only! Catch 'em while they are still available!
> 
> http://archive.constantcontact.com/fs046/1102567005418/archive/1102851589367.html


As of right now this is still good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This thread is now locked. For the December 2009 Free Books, see
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16184.0.html

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators.


----------

